# On Line Dating



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Do you think it's easier to find a good match using an on-line dating service?
Have you ever used one?  How did it work for you?
What about meeting people on line, like her or on gaming sites/playing live games etc.?

Or do you think the old fashioned way of meeting people (bars, work, school etc.) is the only way to go?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Do you think it's easier to find a good match using an on-line dating service?
> Have you ever used one?  How did it work for you?
> What about meeting people on line, like her or on gaming sites/playing live games etc.?
> 
> Or do you think the old fashioned way of meeting people (bars, work, school etc.) is the only way to go?



I met and married someone I met on an online dating site. He was a good man, but I would never do a long-distance relationship again, and he probably wouldn't either. Our lifestyles were incompatible but I have no regrets.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

I married someone I met on line also.  But it was on a gaming site.  Been married for 12 years. 

I often wonder if those sites that try to match up interests etc. really work... or if people get "fooled" a lot....


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I married someone I met on line also.  But it was on a gaming site.  Been married for 12 years.
> 
> I often wonder if those sites that try to match up interests etc. really work... or if people get "fooled" a lot....



Outstanding for you. Twelve years is a long time, these days.  I have found in dating ( now I am exclusively with one ) one can have all the interests in common in the world, but if there is no chemistry, it is a done deal. lol


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I married someone I met on line also.  But it was on a gaming site.  Been married for 12 years.
> 
> I often wonder if those sites that try to match up interests etc. really work... or if people get "fooled" a lot....


If you're married, why this thread? 

My cousin used Match dot Com. He dated many girls before finding his life match. And believe me, she's awesome.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 18, 2015)

Been there done that. I gave up because no one accurately represented themselves. I even got commits like "gosh, you look just like your photo!" We meet and it looks like her mom showed up.

Also I don't pour on the charm for someone I don't really know so it's very hard to compete with guys that will say anything.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I married someone I met on line also.  But it was on a gaming site.  Been married for 12 years.
> ...


 
I'm married, but curious.... I'm very interested in people and what they think and their experiences.

Are you married?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 18, 2015)

It is probably a good method overall, especially for women; relatively safe and can be developed over time.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Been there done that. I gave up because no one accurately represented themselves. I even got commits like "gosh, you look just like your photo!" We meet and it looks like her mom showed up.
> 
> Also I don't pour on the charm for someone I don't really know so it's very hard to compete with guys that will say anything.


 
women are dumb.  (I'm a woman so I can say that)


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Been there done that. I gave up because no one accurately represented themselves. I even got commits like "gosh, you look just like your photo!" We meet and it looks like her mom showed up.
> ...


I wouldn't say dumb but I do think many women repeat the same mistakes in what to look for in a guy. If he's a bullshitter and it doesn't work out, don't go for another bullshitter.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I married someone I met on line also.  But it was on a gaming site.  Been married for 12 years.
> ...



Mr. H, you ask why did she make this thread if she is married?  Maybe she thinks she is a "goddess".  Listen, on another thread "Bonzi" said that she was a follower of Jesus Christ, A Christian.  What is missing in the OP about the old fashioned ways of meeting someone?   What would be the first place a Christian would suggest meeting someone?  In a church, in a bible study, a Christian singles group - yet none of that was mentioned.  The use of the "  " in using the word "fooling" was an obvious jesting of how easily you've all been fooled!  

Don't you recognize her?  Chalk this up to a not very well planned out "Bonzi Scheme" on USMB members!  ha!  ha!   Don't waste another moment of your time trying to figure out why some people do what they do.  It is what it is.  "Deception". 

Ye shall know them by their "fruits"....


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
Jealous much.... ?  I never knew you were so interested in me J


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Been there done that. I gave up because no one accurately represented themselves. I even got commits like "gosh, you look just like your photo!" We meet and it looks like her mom showed up.
> ...



Not all women, Bonzi.  Those who are abiding in Jesus Christ are not so easily "fooled".


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 18, 2015)

A funny story about my cousin when he was dating...

Mrs. H. is an aromatherapist so my cousin asked her to make an essential oil blend that would be pleasing to his dates. 
One gal asked him "what is that cologne you're wearing? The aroma went straight to my clitoris!"


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
I'm to have fun - like most everyone else... you belong over in "Conspiracy Theories"....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I've always been concerned about you.   I feel great compassion for you because I know why you do what you do.  I want you to know that I am praying for you and I am not going to stop praying for you until you are what you claimed to be.  A follower of Jesus Christ.  

Until then...........  know that I am praying for you and I do care about you but I also care about the other people on this board so with that - I'm giving them fair warning.  It's up to them to stay or go.  Bye now.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


 
So, are you saying you don't believe I am a Christian?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Deception isn't a game.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


 
thanks Jeremiah.  I do appreciate your prayers.  take care


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


 
I know you are "gone" but I am not here to deceive any one.  It's just a message board..  good gosh!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 18, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> He was a good man, but I would never do a long-distance relationship again


----------



## Anathema (Jun 18, 2015)

I used online dating extensively before I met my wife, who I met on Match.com. I finally had success with online dating after actually hiring a relationship coach who specialized in helping guys build their dating profiles properly and meet the type of people they're looking for. Here are the things I learned along the way....

1. Think of your profils like a resume. You are looking for someone to spend the rest of your life with. If that's not what you're looking for then POF or any number of hookup sites are going to be better for you than a dating site.

2. Photos, photos, phots. HIGH QUALITY photos. Head shots and full body. I went to the extent of having a professional photographer take mine. Multiple outfite in her studio. I got the digital rights to the images without getting hard copies and the total cost was roughly $500.

3. Honesty and completness. Fill out the entire profile. Yes, including those paragraph boxes. They're actually more important than the multiple choice garbage at the top of the page. Think about your responses. Be totally honest. Have a friend(s) read the paragraphs before you post them. Be totally honest. The person responding is going to be your soulmate, right? Do you really want to go through life watching terrible rom-coms because you siad you loved them in your profile.

4. Know what you really want in a significant other. Know what your relationship goals are and understand what you can give in a relationship. I suggest reading "The 5 Languages of Love". Great book that will really help you understand who you are and what you need/can give in a relationship.

5. Read the profiles all the way through. Don't stop at the photo or the height/weight/etc... description. Be honest about whether or not you can see yourself being with that person for a long time. 

6. Location, Location, Location. Long distance rarealy works. Know how far you are honestly willing to travel in order to meet up with this person at least twice a week. Respect their distances as well. It does no good to email someone 45 miles away from you if they say they only want people who live in their town.

6a. Respond to the emails you get. Even if it's only to say.... "No thanks. I don't think we're a good match". That's just common courtesy.

7. Talk before meeting. Literally. email is great but at least one phone conversation should be done before meeting.

8. Don't be afraid to say "This isn't working". If you meet and there's no spark, don't waste each other's time.

9. Patience. Patience. Patience. It takes time.
2.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Do you think it's easier to find a good match using an on-line dating service?
> Have you ever used one?  How did it work for you?
> What about meeting people on line, like her or on gaming sites/playing live games etc.?
> 
> Or do you think the old fashioned way of meeting people (bars, work, school etc.) is the only way to go?



Never tried a dating service as such, although I do remember meeting a British bird shortly after moving to a new city that must have come from some artificial catalyst, though I honestly can't remember what it was.  Perhaps an ad somewhere?  That didn't pan out at all.  Wasn't a bad experience, just a waste of time, as there was no chemistry.

OTOH I have met a couple of ladies after conversing online long enough to discern a personality picture; one of those worked out extremely well.  In a nutshell the sexiest woman I've ever met in my life, bar none.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I've never felt comfortable hitting on a woman at church


----------



## Pogo (Jun 18, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Think of your profils like a resume



I think that's exacty why I have no faith in it.   Because it's true, it's exactly like a résumé.  That's entirely left-brain. 

Résumés are for landing a job, which requires no emotion whatsoever.  Dating and what it's supposed to lead to are entirely _right_-brain.  One would have to go though a hell of a lot of dry analysis to plod one's way to where one wants to be emotionally.  That's a very very circuitous route.


----------



## Liffy (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I married someone I met on line also.  But it was on a gaming site.  Been married for 12 years.
> 
> I often wonder if those sites that try to match up interests etc. really work... or if people get "fooled" a lot....


Congratulations. What game was it? Pac man?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I came back to read this.  You're welcome.  I want you to know that when your heart says yes, and Jesus Christ of Nazareth does the work that He alone can do for you ( as he is God and it is _His _work)........ I believe  you are going to be one of the most sold out Christians for God this nation has ever seen.  The gates of hell will not prevail against you and the devil will be on the run.  I can't wait for that day.  I'm going to be rejoicing with you throughout all eternity.   I mean that with all of my heart.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Do you think it's easier to find a good match using an on-line dating service?
> Have you ever used one?  How did it work for you?
> What about meeting people on line, like her or on gaming sites/playing live games etc.?
> 
> Or do you think the old fashioned way of meeting people (bars, work, school etc.) is the only way to go?


All of the above. It can happen anywhere, at any time. You never know until you try. Just be yourself, and you'll attract someone. There are millions of women looking, and millions of men looking.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think it's easier to find a good match using an on-line dating service?
> ...


 
So you don't think any "one way" works best?

I often thought (I have never done it) by screening people based on preferences, it might be better to do on line dating -or you can find someone that is more suited to you for a long term relationship (vs. having to learn stuff as you go...) - physical attraction is a no brainer - it's there or not ....


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


 
I believe you. And I want nothing more than to be a light for Christ to all I meet.

However, it's unfortunate and hurts that you say what you do, since, I gave my life to Christ over 10 years ago, and got baptized the same day. 

Either way, keep praying for me!  I'll pray for you also!


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Liffy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I married someone I met on line also.  But it was on a gaming site.  Been married for 12 years.
> ...


 
No! of course not!

Ms. Pac Man!


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


 
Just wait until you get outside then...


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


There really is "no best way". People meet through different ways, and it can happen when one least expects it. I met someone once while putting gas in my truck at a convenience store. And another time while paying my electric bill. I've met women online in chat rooms. It's very easy to do. Friendly people are everywhere. It only takes a friendly conversation for it to go a step farther.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think it's easier to find a good match using an on-line dating service?
> ...


 
So, did you marry her?


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Do you think it's easier to find a good match using an on-line dating service?
> Have you ever used one?  How did it work for you?
> What about meeting people on line, like her or on gaming sites/playing live games etc.?
> 
> Or do you think the old fashioned way of meeting people (bars, work, school etc.) is the only way to go?


I met my GF at a site like this.

We weren't looking for mates, it was the damnedest thing, a STTAB like critter was harassing her, and I made a comment in the thread she thought was funny, and sparks flew.

We phone dated about a half year before I actually went over to court her.

50,000 air and road miles later, we decided we better buy a house together.

One hint, if you do hit it off on a board like this, you both should immediately leave the board.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 18, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


One of my sons was a babe magnet.

I stopped for gas one time, came back out from paying, and a woman had picked him up right there at the pumps.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


All I ever met in church was fat old women looking for somebody with a steady check and a paid for house.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


 
We don't have too many single people at our church... but we do have a few overweight women....


----------



## Pogo (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I would have, in a heartbeat.  

But pertinent to the OP question, it (that method) certainly produced the chemistry.  Oh mercy did it produce the chemistry....


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


I had to quit going because of the women.

I was about ready to tell the congregation I was gay.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


I don't mind overweight women. Some of the best women that I've ever met have been on the heavy side.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


 
I'm not overweight (well maybe 5 lbs) but, it's never been an issue with me.  Attractiveness to me is something I don't have any "rules" about - I've dated overweight men, and average men (I never have dated a super-skinny guy though... hmm)... anyway, if you lined up my previous boyfriends etc. I don't think you would say any 2 looked even remotely similar....


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


 
Try really big, non-denominational churches.  Or go to a Joel Osteen event.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


People put way too much importance on looks. Personality, friendliness, self-confidence, kindness, and good company mean the world. Looks change, but rarely does the genuine person change.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Joel Osteen ?????  Ha Ha Ha .......... I'm sorry, I can't stop laughing. But, he is one of the best con men around. He's gotten filthy rich selling salvation and religion. He can hold his own with the best con artist around. His smooth talk can sell ice to an Eskimo.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


 
Totally agree!


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
Well to some, looks are important.  Just not to me... I have to be ATTRACTED to the person, but, for some, looks is on their criteria list... which is OK.  We are all different and have different needs.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Looks can often times fool you. The best looks don't mean good person.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
No doubt. I'm sure many a story can be told to attest to that!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I've heard many, many.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
Unfortunately, many people use their looks to take advantage of people, or to get other things (like favors, money, merchandise etc.) - and it's not exclusive to females.

To me those people are the lowest life forms (other than child molesters....)


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I've heard stories of the same. I agree.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Oy!  That's a little accusatory and over the top Jer.  Maybe she is just a curious person and was wondering about how single people meet up nowadays?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Why?  Unless you are talking about conning people, I don't really understand this comment.  And to claim that they are as bad as child molesters or even close?  That's a bit of overkill IMO.  So what exactly do you mean when you say they "use their looks?"  How do they use their looks to get what they want?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Such as?


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
It was an exaggeration admittedly... but using people to get their money when you don't care about them or love them... not right


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



How are they using them?  Do you think the other person is using the attractive person for their own purposes as well?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Such as what?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Let's look at it this way.  Does anyone think that the old fat rich man thinks that the young beautiful 20-something-year-old that he is sleeping with is in love with him or finds him to be a sexual turn on?  Perhaps he has a big wanker or something, but regardless.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   And does she think that he is actually "in love" with her?  Or is he just using her perhaps for her body and the sexual experiences?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Were any of 'em shorter than you?
If not, would it be an issue?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



As to your post I quoted of course.  You said you heard "the same stories" and that you agree.  What stories are these that are so horrible that they equate to child molestation?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I never said anything about child molestation. You obviously have me confused with someone else.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...





Bonzi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



No, I am going by what you told us on the old board a couple of years ago, Syrenn.  

By the way, the comic book character you chose as your Avie was known as Harley Quinn.  Here is her story: 

_Gotham City Sirens_ #7 establishes that she was born and raised in Bensonhurst, Brooklyn, into a Jewish-Catholic family. Her father is a con artist who is still in jail. Her brother, Barry, is a slob with dreams of rock stardom, and her mother, Sharon, wants her to stop the "villain and hero stuff." It is stated that the reason why Harley chose to become a psychologist in the first place was to try and understand her own broken family.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Hmmm. I was a Christian for 20 years and the only gals I met in church thought they shit special candy or something. For them, Jesus comes first, family second, the church, then you. That's an abnormal way to have a relationship.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


 
I am not this person on an old board you think that I am.... not sure why you think I am?

I'm totally new to this board and only found this because I like the Xen Foro format from another message board....


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 18, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
I think she is talking about the other part... using your looks to get things.. I already explained my other comment.... I apologize for that.....


----------



## Pogo (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Oh c'mon Jeri.  That ain't Syrenn, and I'm sure she knows where she got her own avatar...


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Do you think it's easier to find a good match using an on-line dating service?
> Have you ever used one?  How did it work for you?
> What about meeting people on line, like her or on gaming sites/playing live games etc.?
> 
> Or do you think the old fashioned way of meeting people (bars, work, school etc.) is the only way to go?


Online

Go to POF  if you don't mind dating a different girl every day with a pretty smile and a nice rack .


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Let me put it in a way you can understand.  Online dating is a good way to find sex.  Most of the women are very vulnerable and insecure, and will give it.  This is good for us "good" looking men, but sucks for the unglys.  It is a VERY picky selective process and not what it used to be.  So.... If I want a good screw.. I'll look online.  If I want to meet someone for an actual relationship, I be a man and ask them out directly, which is the way it's supposed to be done.  

It boils down to this - If you don't put much effort in to find someone out their then you wont put much effort into the relationship.  Period.  I know everything about relationships and can spot insecurities a mile away and in the case of online dating thousands of miles away.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Do you think it's easier to find a good match using an on-line dating service?
> Have you ever used one?  How did it work for you?
> What about meeting people on line, like her or on gaming sites/playing live games etc.?
> 
> Or do you think the old fashioned way of meeting people (bars, work, school etc.) is the only way to go?


 I married my 2nd wife an ex stripper off of old my space, needles to say that didn't work, these new dating sites, I tried a few and think it is just one big money scam, I know some of the girls are real, but when I cancelled a subscription to one All of a sudden a bunch of hot 28 year old girls started to message me......yea like I believe that


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Let me put it in a way you can understand.  Online dating is a good way to find sex.  Most of the women are very vulnerable and insecure, and will give it.  This is good for us "good" looking men, but sucks for the unglys.  It is a VERY picky selective process and not what it used to be.  So.... If I want a good screw.. I'll look online.  If I want to meet someone for an actual relationship, I be a man and ask them out directly, which is the way it's supposed to be done.
> 
> It boils down to this - If you don't put much effort in to find someone out their then you wont put much effort into the relationship.  Period.  I know everything about relationships and can spot insecurities a mile away and in the case of online dating thousands of miles away.


 
The experience maybe different too for a 28 year old vs. a 50 year old....

So, what's a tell tale sign of insecurity?  Or don't you want to give away your "secrets"?


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think it's easier to find a good match using an on-line dating service?
> ...


 
What's POF?


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Pof  = plenty of fish. Tons of sexually starved women.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Let me put it in a way you can understand.  Online dating is a good way to find sex.  Most of the women are very vulnerable and insecure, and will give it.  This is good for us "good" looking men, but sucks for the unglys.  It is a VERY picky selective process and not what it used to be.  So.... If I want a good screw.. I'll look online.  If I want to meet someone for an actual relationship, I be a man and ask them out directly, which is the way it's supposed to be done.
> ...



Does everybody know who I am? 

Insecurities are women who simply put they want to date when they can put they want a relationship or want to find someone to merry. If they put date or nothing serious and they are hot you'll get laid. 

There's 600000 women in Ohio alone on that site.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


 
Maybe they are not insecure, but, just want sex? 
Does a woman necessarily have to be insecure just because she's horny and doesn't want a relationship?


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Pof  = plenty of fish. Tons of sexually starved women.


 
No woman should ever be sex starved... unless she's picky...


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



If she doesn't respect her body then yes she's more insecure than anybody. Is this really happening? Do I know more about women than actual women? Society is officially fucked.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> If she doesn't respect her body then yes she's more insecure than anybody. Is this really happening? Do I know more about women than actual women? Society is officially fucked.


 
what about men?  it's ok for them to not respect their bodies?  what's the difference?


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Do I know more about women than actual women? Society is officially fucked.


 
I'm not a normal woman... I know when I was your age, I thought men actually wanted a relationship like I did, and that looking good/sexy was all in fun, not some sign of easiness and insecurity....


----------



## Liffy (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > If she doesn't respect her body then yes she's more insecure than anybody. Is this really happening? Do I know more about women than actual women? Society is officially fucked.
> ...


What kind of absence of respect are you talking about


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > If she doesn't respect her body then yes she's more insecure than anybody. Is this really happening? Do I know more about women than actual women? Society is officially fucked.
> ...


Men should respect women body. However men can't get pregnant. Biblically men work till they die and become earth and women have to bear the pains of child birth labor. Read book of Genesis.


----------



## Liffy (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


... -________-


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Can a real woman take over for me. This is getten weird.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Well, if you read the quoted post, Bonzi said "unfortunately many people use their looks to take advantage of people, or to get other things (like favors, money, merchandise etc.) - and it's not exclusive to females.  To me those people are the lowest life forms (other than child molesters)."   You agreed with these statements and said as much.  You also said that you knew of some stories.  This is what I'm referring to.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Let me put it in a way you can understand.  Online dating is a good way to find sex.  Most of the women are very vulnerable and insecure, and will give it.  This is good for us "good" looking men, but sucks for the unglys.  It is a VERY picky selective process and not what it used to be.  So.... If I want a good screw.. I'll look online.  If I want to meet someone for an actual relationship, I be a man and ask them out directly, which is the way it's supposed to be done.
> 
> It boils down to this - If you don't put much effort in to find someone out their then you wont put much effort into the relationship.  Period.  I know everything about relationships and can spot insecurities a mile away and in the case of online dating thousands of miles away.



Why would any woman do this?  How disgusting!!  I've heard about POF site.  My cousin has used it several times and says that women will send you nude pictures of themselves, video clips of them masturbating, etc.  

Why would anyone want to have sex with such a person?  Do you wonder how many others there might be?  Ewwww.    What is WRONG with you people?


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


 
All Christian's should respect their bodies, it is the temple of the Holy Spirit.
You are a self-professed womanizer, so, apparently you don't hold to this standard yourself, so why are you stating this to me - I'm just trying to figure out your mind-set/logic.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Let me put it in a way you can understand.  Online dating is a good way to find sex.  Most of the women are very vulnerable and insecure, and will give it.  This is good for us "good" looking men, but sucks for the unglys.  It is a VERY picky selective process and not what it used to be.  So.... If I want a good screw.. I'll look online.  If I want to meet someone for an actual relationship, I be a man and ask them out directly, which is the way it's supposed to be done.
> ...



Before I respond you owe me a thank you for sealing the deal on your point.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Can a real woman take over for me. This is getten weird.


 
Nothing weird about it.  If having casual sex is a sign of insecurity and disrespect for your body, it either is true for both men and women or not.  If not I want to hear why you think not?  Because women can have babies? 
What about women that are barren?


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm not saying it's right  -  I'm saying it's (as ChrisL said) disgusting either way... (not to mention sinful and un-Godly, being a Christian, I am not supporting any type of activity like this) - but it's a free world...


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Chris l you ask why because you are secure and respect yourself and body. You are a role model for women everywhere.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Err, no, thankfully for me, I don't owe you anything.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Chris l you ask why because you are secure and respect yourself and body. You are a role model for women everywhere.



Oh please, stop.  Just stop.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes, I have heard many stories where a very nice looking man or woman has used their looks to get money, homes, cars, vacations, jewelry, etc.. It's not uncommon. It happens, it's real , and both men and women know how to use looks to attract the opposite sex. And, in some cases, they take unfair advantage of the looks they've been blessed with.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Can a real woman take over for me. This is getten weird.
> ...



Exactly. You said you are a christian right? God says a womans body is a temple. Look it up. Says nothing about men. However we are supposed to respect womenwomen that includes their bodies.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Chris l you ask why because you are secure and respect yourself and body. You are a role model for women everywhere.
> ...



Hey that's a compliment. If more women were like you men would be sex starved.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



How do they take unfair advantage is what I'm interested in.  Are you saying that because a person is good-looking, they FORCE another person to do nice things for them?  Or is it that the other person has a crush or whatever and would do these things even if the attractive looking person came right out and said that she (or he) was not interested?  Do you realize that gift buying, etc., is a part of the "wooing" process?  Yes, some men actually like to buy a woman they find attractive gifts and things.  So, if you could clarify and perhaps give an example of what you are referring to, that would be great.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



A woman that doesn't owe me... God I want that. Never had that before.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



 My sister is like that. Used men all the time. Went through a lot if them. Never screwed. So proud of her..


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


 
Yes, and I do - but the Bible says we are all to do that, and that sexual immorality is a sin.

But do YOU believe that?


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
Oh, so it's okay to use your looks to take advantage of people, as long as you don't have sex?  I'm beginning to feel that you don't believe any of this either way - you just like to "play games" (which is cool...)


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

I think what Sonny Clark  is referring to is women that date men, with no interest in them romantically etc. but, only for the monetary side of what they have to offer....

There is nothing wrong with any of this, unless you are USING the person and taking advantage of them.  If you are genuinely interested, then lose interest later on, that's just unfortunate.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Of course. I master bate but I don't have sex. I respect women. My last girlfriend jumped me twice and I left her.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


 
Hmmm okay well, since you have your title as "womanizer" ... it give a different sort of impression... just sayin'


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I think what Sonny Clark  is referring to is women that date men, with no interest in them romantically etc. but, only for the monetary side of what they have to offer....
> 
> There is nothing wrong with any of this, unless you are USING the person and taking advantage of them.  If you are genuinely interested, then lose interest later on, that's just unfortunate.



Well, most men I think are fully aware of when they are being used and don't mind.    In a lot of these cases, these men would never be able to attain such women without the money.  It doesn't necessarily mean that they are nice guys that are being used.  A lot of these guys know the deal and, to be honest, I'm sure that many o them are not such very nice people themselves.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Let me put it together for you. Men deserve to be taken advantage of. Men in their 20 s


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I know women and I know men. Women have it rough in today's society..


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



I don't think that's the case at all.  The thing is, men and women sometimes use each other for their own purposes, being fully aware of what is happening.  I mean, after all, we are talking about adults here, not teenagers.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think what Sonny Clark  is referring to is women that date men, with no interest in them romantically etc. but, only for the monetary side of what they have to offer....
> ...



There you go. Nailed it.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Men are teenagers unless they can show respect. Money doesn't but respect and it doesn't give it.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think what Sonny Clark  is referring to is women that date men, with no interest in them romantically etc. but, only for the monetary side of what they have to offer....
> ...


 
We're all different and have different concepts of dating, relationships, right, wrong etc.

Being wooed and having money spent on me never did anything for me personally (but there is NOTHING WRONG with this... most women enjoy it) - so it's hard for me to comment.  In a dating experience, the person and whether they are attractive to me, interesting and fun to be with is pretty much all that matters (but that's just me...  I don't judge others that feel differently) - we could sit on a park bench eating $1 McDonald's ice cream cones, and, would prefer that with a man that totally engaged me vs. a rich guy that would take me out in a Limo to the most expensive restaurant, who I thought was not interesting etc.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


It can make it totally irrelevant though!!


; - )


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Lol!! Holy shit I haven't laughed like that just pissed myself.  You got a point.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

So, men deserve to be taken advantage of - since they should know better.
True of women also.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> So, men deserve to be taken advantage of - since they should know better.
> True of women also.


Men are too stupid to know better and they wouldn't care anyways..


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I agree 100%.    However, when you are looking for a relationship, a man who has his financial situation at least stabilized is a good thing.  Let's not forget either that I am an "older woman" at 37, so the things I'm looking for are going to be a little different than a person who is in her 20s.  I certainly don't think there is anything wrong with a woman my age looking for a man with financial stability and even a little more.  Of course, I would have to like the person too though!  Maybe I expect too much?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > So, men deserve to be taken advantage of - since they should know better.
> ...



Oh please!  They are not!  Stop trying to make it sound as if men are "innocent victims" of women.    Using women for sex isn't any more "respectful."


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I have financial wealth. We seem to always be together on the issues chrisl


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You must have missed the part where I said I have to "like the person too though!"


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Read! Men aren't men till 30 s they are the problem. My gender is a disgrace to today's society. Understand now?


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Read last post and say that again


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Think of it as a con, a scam, taking unfair advantage of someone due to the fact that you were blessed with above average looks. The examples are many, just as they are played out in many movies. A nice looking woman using her looks to get money, jewelry, cars, homes, etc.. Men and women do it, it's common. Yes, I've had people tell me their stories of how they were used.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > So, men deserve to be taken advantage of - since they should know better.
> ...


 
Not true.  I have heard many a man (young and old) gripe about a woman taking advantage of them, by leading them on... of course, that's perceived and only one side of the story, granted....


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


What ever happened to the meaning of a gift? Oh if you are insecure you will be used. Period. Nobody uses me unless I approve


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


A typical woman, plain and simple.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



The typical man is lost in today's society


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

*Bottom line*:   Don't waste someone else's time if are not really interested.

NOTE:  (my opinion, we all have to make choices and live with them)


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


In my opinion, 99% of people are lost.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



And why do you think these people are taking advantage?  Aren't the people who buy them things accountable for their own actions?  Do you think you can be hypnotized by good looks or something?  You know, more often than not, these people buy the other people things with the hopes of getting something that THEY want too!  I don't see how one is any better than the other in such a situation, unless we are talking about actual real con games.  However, a lot of men will buy women things to try to get something from the woman, and then when they don't end up getting what they wanted, they are bitter and angry about and will claim "she used me!!" which I find rather ironic.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Women have the right to look for the "whole package"......

It's not bad to want financial security......

Again,we all have different needs/desires.  But it's always helpful to be up front about it..


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



What's that supposed to mean?  Do you think a woman of my age should date a man who, say, lives with his parents still?  Sorry, that some of us have standards.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


People use each other, been that way since the beginning of time, and will continue until time runs out. People are users, in one way or another. Men use women, and women use men, just a cold hard fact.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> *Bottom line*:   Don't waste someone else's time if are not really interested.
> 
> NOTE:  (my opinion, we all have to make choices and live with them)


Yup. Women live with the baby and men pay up. Great society to be a child support attorney.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> And why do you think these people are taking advantage? Aren't the people who buy them things accountable for their own actions? Do you think you can be hypnotized by good looks or something? You know, more often than not, these people buy the other people things with the hopes of getting something that THEY want too! I don't see how one is any better than the other in such a situation, unless we are talking about actual real con games. However, a lot of men will buy women things to try to get something from the woman, and then when they don't end up getting what they wanted, they are bitter and angry about and will claim "she used me!!" which I find rather ironic.


.
... that does happen, like I said, there are no absolutes...


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> In my opinion, 99% of people are lost.


 
Not sure about that (unless you mean spiritually) -

Most people are just not willing to be honest with themselves  with others....


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Lol.. Those are basic standards. Maybe he's living with parents and is pissed.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, 99% of people are lost.
> ...



Did you just totally forget my post on insecurities?!?!?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > And why do you think these people are taking advantage? Aren't the people who buy them things accountable for their own actions? Do you think you can be hypnotized by good looks or something? You know, more often than not, these people buy the other people things with the hopes of getting something that THEY want too! I don't see how one is any better than the other in such a situation, unless we are talking about actual real con games. However, a lot of men will buy women things to try to get something from the woman, and then when they don't end up getting what they wanted, they are bitter and angry about and will claim "she used me!!" which I find rather ironic.
> ...



I think that we can admit in most instances, the man is buying the woman items or whatever to get into her pants.  He has his OWN motives.  She has hers.  I don't see one being any worse than the other.  Now, if the guy is professing his love for her?  Then it would be appropriate for her to tell him how she really feels and if she doesn't have feelings for him, to state that and not accept any gifts, etc.  

Let's be honest, men are visual creatures and they are attracted to good looking women.  That is just a fact of life.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What it means is exactly what I said. Most women, yes, most, place financial security ( money ) above all else, a fact. I have heard many women say, "I married for love the first time, I'm marrying for money the next time." I have heard many women say, "I wouldn't marry a man unless he had money." I've heard it all over the years. Yes, some women do look for love, friendship, companion ship, compatibility, personality, etc., but, as a rule, women want the MONEY.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Did you just totally forget my post on insecurities?!?!?


 
Nope, I remember... why?  Is that somehow tied to being honest with yourself or with others?  Too insecure to be yourself ... so you try to be something/someone else?  Make compromises... etc.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


We are talking about men and their role in society. Quit generalizing it.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes, most men are attracted to looks first. Yes, most women are attracted to MONEY first.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Let's be honest, men are visual creatures and they are attracted to good looking women. That is just a fact of life.


 
... and a lot of times that isn't even important... but it gives the good looking ones a "leg up" (so to speak) ... as men mature, however, attitude becomes equally important, especially over time.  Men would prefer an average looking sexual woman over a very attractive prudish woman.... (I have found in my experience talking to men)


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Did you just totally forget my post on insecurities?!?!?
> ...



Let me make this simple for you... If women were secure why would they have sex and risk getting pregnant when they aren't married and don't have solid financial footing in their 20s?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, 99% of people are lost.
> ...


Well, I'm sure that's my opinion. Of course, you're entitled to your opinion also.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Yes, most men are attracted to looks first. Yes, most women are attracted to MONEY first.


 
This just floors me - money was NEVER a factor when I was dating.  It was always chemistry, and after that, compatibility.  That was it.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


My parents are dead. I have my own home. I'm 67 years young, and I'm doing very well, thank you.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Well, I completely disagree.  Such women are the minority, IMO.  Most women want both.  I certainly wouldn't be stupid enough to enter a relationship with a person that I really didn't like, no matter how much money he had.  I also wouldn't be stupid enough to enter into a relationship with a person who doesn't have his shit together financially.  Financial stability can also be indicative of other positive personal habits, such as being responsible, motivated, etc.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


No.. Women are attracted to penis. Until they hit mid 20s men attracted to vagina till 30s. The ages is very important. Women mature faster than men.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Let me make this simple for you... If women were secure why would they have sex and risk getting pregnant when they aren't married and don't have solid financial footing in their 20s?


 
Undisciplined.... desire for sex at that time over-rode their "logic", too much to drink and doing dumb things... now, if they are doing it to please the guy, totally due to insecurity and lack of self confidence.

If they are truly interested in the guy, they won't and will act like a lady.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, most men are attracted to looks first. Yes, most women are attracted to MONEY first.
> ...



Yes, me too, when I was in my 20s and idealistic.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, most men are attracted to looks first. Yes, most women are attracted to MONEY first.
> ...


I didn't say "EVERY" woman.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Shit. You are the first women with common sense I've seen in 28 years. Our birthdays are august 3 and august 13.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
What do you mean  exactly when you say 99% of people are lost then?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You're certainly entitled to your opinion, and I respect your right to express it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



No, mine is August 17.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Let me make this simple for you... If women were secure why would they have sex and risk getting pregnant when they aren't married and don't have solid financial footing in their 20s?
> ...


OK now here come me blowing your mind. You ready? Women want marriage so bad at a much younger age then men do and become too desperate. The circle is complete. Your welcome.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 19, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Yep.  Hard to land a roundhouse with all those pews in the way!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


In one way or another, 99% of all people are lost. Lost to reality, lost to their social environment, lost when it comes to responsibility, lost when it comes to common sense, lost when it comes to the meaning of family, lost when it comes to relationships, lost when it comes to respect, consideration for others, sympathy, understanding, etc., etc., etc..


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yup. I'm Jr I knew that. We are both leos full of common sense, ambition, and heart. We are also very emotional and have huge hearts.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 19, 2015)

I met all four of My wives online......I don't need a dating site....I need an online divorce site.....I'm not sure, but I think four at once is illegal in some municipalities....


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL you are my favorite poster. Period. You remind me of me. Now look at yourself and see all of your qualities they will be the same as mine. I'm being humble here. Id move mountains for you if you'd let me. That is how much respect I have for you Christine. BTW you should love your full name. Its beautiful. We need to talk more often.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> OK now here come me blowing your mind. You ready? Women want marriage so bad at a much younger age then men do and become too desperate. The circle is complete. Your welcome.


 
That may be true, I can only speak for myself.  I didn't care about marriage, I just wanted to be loved for who I was... someone that would look at me and think I was amazing.. not because of how I looked but for who I am.  Anything beyond that would be a plus.. but that's just me... the only person I can speak about confidently...


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
We're all messed up, yet, well all think we know the answers... well, a lot of us do


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > OK now here come me blowing your mind. You ready? Women want marriage so bad at a much younger age then men do and become too desperate. The circle is complete. Your welcome.
> ...



Shit.. Why can't I meet women like you two in Columbus Ohio!!!!! Pisses me off.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Some certainly think that, I agree.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > OK now here come me blowing your mind. You ready? Women want marriage so bad at a much younger age then men do and become too desperate. The circle is complete. Your welcome.
> ...



   Are you going to get with a guy who lives at home with his parents?  What if he weighs 500 pounds but he loves you for who you are?  I thought you said you were married anyways?  

OTOH, I agree that there has to be a "connection" and not just mental/emotional but physical as well.  That, in and of itself, is a standard.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Not me.  I know exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL you are my favorite poster. Period. You remind me of me. Now look at yourself and see all of your qualities they will be the same as mine. I'm being humble here. Id move mountains for you if you'd let me. That is how much respect I have for you Christine. BTW you should love your full name. Its beautiful. We need to talk more often.



I am NOTHING like you.  I am an adult.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL you are my favorite poster. Period. You remind me of me. Now look at yourself and see all of your qualities they will be the same as mine. I'm being humble here. Id move mountains for you if you'd let me. That is how much respect I have for you Christine. BTW you should love your full name. Its beautiful. We need to talk more often.
> ...



We all have an inner child.  Mine is for the public internet. Now PM me and I'm a 180.  Meet me in person and age wont matter.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Sorry buddy, and no offense, but you have some serious issues.  You crave attention, whether it be negative or positive.  Now, we all want and enjoy attention to some extent, but you have taken it to the absurd.    You are the epitome of drama queen/attention whore, much worse than most females I know, in fact.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Not me. I know exactly what I'm looking for.


 
Well I hope you find who you are looking for.   Sometimes, when you know and have the criteria, it can be difficult!  That's awesome you know what you want and need.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Are you going to get with a guy who lives at home with his parents? What if he weighs 500 pounds but he loves you for who you are? I thought you said you were married anyways?


 
If I was attracted to him and loved him, none of that other stuff matters.  Sometimes you just can't put love "in a box" - you turn around, find yourself in love with the most unlikely person and BAM! World turns upside down.

I am married, but I haven't forgotten what it was like while I was dating and searching....


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to get with a guy who lives at home with his parents? What if he weighs 500 pounds but he loves you for who you are? I thought you said you were married anyways?
> ...



This is true, but I haven't met such a person who is available.  All the good ones, it seems, are already taken.    It's slim pickings out there once you get to be my age and want something more than a teenage (at least in the mind) joker, you know?  I'm confident that there are still some good and available men out there though.    I try to remain the optimist.  I've had a few dates with this guy.  He's really nice and, although he isn't rich or anything, he seems to be dependable and responsible guy, but I just don't really have much of a physical attraction to him!  I really wish I did!  Maybe I'm trying to force things.  I don't know.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's my downfall..  I get more attention in public than most women and most the time I don't want it..  I'd rather be left alone and talk to people I want to talk to.  Why does everybody have to come up to me?


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'll make a deal.  If you simply consider me ChrisL I will no longer post in the FZ and we can have more intelligent talks like this thread, and let's let fate be fate.  This is the biggest offer of respect any poster at USMB has been wiling to show and give.  Ever.  I'm not asking for any commitment.  Just keep an open mind.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Oh geez, cut it out, will you?


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
It's super hard to get all the right things in one package.  I understand wanting to settle down, women have needs that only men can meet so it's a complicated juggling act.  The irony in your case is that what you have going for you works against you.  Many men are intimidated by a woman that is mature, attractive and smart. Most men like to feel like a hero - someone the woman NEEDS and respects.  You'll find him, and then, we'll never see you again!


----------



## Liffy (Jun 19, 2015)

I think online is a decent place to meet someone. I think for the most part people express their feelings and opinions more genuinely online than irl. I find people fake in real life always fronting or kissing up especially in the workplace it's utterly repulsive and despicable. But with online dating it begins on a one on one level immediately. And neither party can see how they are among friends, crowds


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Lol.. I'm fucking with you..  Anyways...  I meant everything I said a few posts ago.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2015)

I wonder what the odds are ....

That on-line chemistry translates to "real life" chemistry...  
Have you ever totally "clicked"  with someone on line, then met them and there was "nothing" there?


----------



## Liffy (Jun 19, 2015)

Im better at one on ones with people in all aspects of life anyway. Because usually in those circumstance they front less.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I wonder what the odds are ....
> 
> That on-line chemistry translates to "real life" chemistry...
> Have you ever totally "clicked"  with someone on line, then met them and there was "nothing" there?



I wouldn't know.  I've never used any online dating sites before.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Liffy said:


> I think online is a decent place to meet someone. I think for the most part people express their feelings and opinions more genuinely online than irl. I find people fake in real life always fronting or kissing up especially in the workplace it's utterly repulsive and despicable. But with online dating it begins on a one on one level immediately. And neither party can see how they are among friends, crowds



Meh, that happens often at forums like this one too.  I'm sure a lot of people are phonies online and in RL too.  Lol.


----------



## Liffy (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Liffy said:
> 
> 
> > I think online is a decent place to meet someone. I think for the most part people express their feelings and opinions more genuinely online than irl. I find people fake in real life always fronting or kissing up especially in the workplace it's utterly repulsive and despicable. But with online dating it begins on a one on one level immediately. And neither party can see how they are among friends, crowds
> ...


Well, I can see people being extremely fake online. Like JR. I can't tell if he's serious or not sometimes. I just think also when it comes to being real I've felt that when people are being true to themselves and others it's easier for them to do it online than irl.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Liffy said:
> 
> 
> > I think online is a decent place to meet someone. I think for the most part people express their feelings and opinions more genuinely online than irl. I find people fake in real life always fronting or kissing up especially in the workplace it's utterly repulsive and despicable. But with online dating it begins on a one on one level immediately. And neither party can see how they are among friends, crowds
> ...



Or are phony's online 100% of the time, but are as real and honest as one can be in real life that attracts women to me.  I'll tell you what my last Girlfriend said to me.  She said, "you are too good to be true."  I know I'm a very nice guy who is very put together, but I felt bad, because I simply wanted her to know THAT was ME.  She'd get that 100% of the time and it required zero effort on my part.  She was a good woman too.  I have no regrets dating her, but I couldn't make her a secure person.  I could make her appreciate herself enough to better her life for her.  I was fighting a losing battle.  That hurts me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Liffy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Liffy said:
> ...



I suppose that's true to an extent.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Liffy said:
> ...



Why would someone who is secure with himself/herself have to put on airs online?  What does a person get from doing this?  I started posting on political forums in 2008 when the election was happening because I was concerned about my country and I wanted to find out more and all I could about this "Obama" person since, to me, he was relatively an unknown.  I've stuck to it because I actually enjoy posting on these boards for some strange reason.  Lol.  I also like to kid around, flirt and have fun, but I never joined a political forum with the intent on "messing" with people.  Why would a person do this?


----------



## Liffy (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


For fun. Or educational purposes. It's called trolling. I think very very few women would understand it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Do you think it's easier to find a good match using an on-line dating service?
> Have you ever used one?  How did it work for you?
> What about meeting people on line, like her or on gaming sites/playing live games etc.?
> 
> Or do you think the old fashioned way of meeting people (bars, work, school etc.) is the only way to go?



Very easy if you just want meaningless sex. Fine when younger, but when you get older you want the relationship stuff too. Had a lot of success with such sites myself, but expressing myself best writing, it quickly dawned on me that people on those sites aren't exactly intellectuals. 

They're the 21st century equivilent of singles bars. Don't go to a singles bar unless meeting fellow sybstance abusers is ok with you. Similarly, don't use singles/dating sites unless casual meaningless hookups is your goal.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Liffy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



No, I could understand to a certain extent, but it seems as though that is ALL some people do around here!  I get that there might be certain posters who are trolls so it might be fun to mess with those posters, but some people don't seem to realize that they ARE the trolls.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 19, 2015)

The whole sex dating site thing is like the 'carousel' thing in "Logan's Run." In the movie, you're physically transported from home to home, show off your goods a bit, and if the person wants to have sex with you they pick you.

In our case, being grounded by the laws of physics (heh) we put our willingness out there online. But the aim and result is the same. 

I'm now of the opinion that if you wanna meet Mr. or Ms. Right, referrals from friends, and meeting up doing an activity you both enjoy is still best. Online sites are faster, but only efficient at finding people not interested in taking their time to get to know someone. Their profiles are the 'getting to know someone.' By the time they hug hello (or whatever) they're wanting the sex.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Chris l you ask why because you are secure and respect yourself and body. You are a role model for women everywhere.


LOL

JR thinks he's going to get into ChrisL's pants.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



For me I already know about all the issues and politics, but there's no news worthy stuff to post on, with the media not doing it's job.  I've been bored, so I troll.  With the elections coming up I can and will change that.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 19, 2015)

I have used online dating apps to recruit girls for pornos with these online dating sites. If anyone is interesting in making some quick money by sending me girls through these sites, shoot me a PM or go directly to the site, Jewish Goldstein Company.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 19, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> The whole sex dating site thing is like the 'carousel' thing in "Logan's Run." In the movie, you're physically transported from home to home, show off your goods a bit, and if the person wants to have sex with you they pick you.
> 
> In our case, being grounded by the laws of physics (heh) we put our willingness out there online. But the aim and result is the same.
> 
> I'm now of the opinion that if you wanna meet Mr. or Ms. Right, referrals from friends, and meeting up doing an activity you both enjoy is still best. Online sites are faster, but only efficient at finding people not interested in taking their time to get to know someone. Their profiles are the 'getting to know someone.' By the time they hug hello (or whatever) they're wanting the sex.


Why don't you take a seat?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I married someone I met on line also.  But it was on a gaming site.  Been married for 12 years.
> 
> I often wonder if those sites that try to match up interests etc. really work... or if people get "fooled" a lot....


I have yet to find a bi-sexual, a nympho, a cross-dresser or a MILF...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 20, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I married someone I met on line also.  But it was on a gaming site.  Been married for 12 years.
> ...



That's because you're a smelly fat loser and even they wouldn't have you.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 20, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


Just like your other, other projects and professional vehicles you have wrecked?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Well goodness, listen to the prostitute beg for customers...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 20, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Who you?  I know, you are quite pathetic fat old man, aren't you?


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 20, 2015)

Maybe starting this thread was not such a good idea...


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 20, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Chris l you ask why because you are secure and respect yourself and body. You are a role model for women everywhere.
> ...


Two drunks, and even if they did do each other, I doubt they would remember....


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 20, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Maybe starting this thread was not such a good idea...


She plays out this fantasy of how hawt she is every so often when binge drinking for days...


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 20, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe starting this thread was not such a good idea...
> ...


 
Well she is attractive.  Be opinions vary... (at least that is what I would tell you if you said that about me!)
... nothing wrong with binge drinking!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 20, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


So I see you are an advocate of being an enabler for this poor, wretched, putrid child?


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 20, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


 
I'm a woman.  I don't even know her so I can't say, but, from my interactions with her on the board, she seems fine... who am I to judge?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 20, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


At least learn to judge a fudge fair....that only seems fair.....


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 20, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


 
Oh yeah, the binge drinking LOL - yeah well, that's probably not a good thing.. I don't do it, but I may have one too many glasses of wine from time to time


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 20, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Oh good God!  Don't tell me you are going to take the word of this board's longest running joke.    I don't even drink except on special occasions!    I actually kind of dislike alcohol and have a pretty reaction to it if I drink too much.


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


 
Nope, like I said.  I don't even know you so I'm not saying a word!!!!  Thanks for letting me in on it tho!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 20, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



That should have been a "bad" reaction to it.


----------



## Diana1180 (Jun 22, 2015)

I have done online dating.  Its just like meeting someone at a bar.  You meet some winners..and some losers.  I think online may be easier to weed thru potential people just because you write out your interests in a profile and someone who has the same interests will email you. Or vice versa.   ITs a good ice breaker so to speak.  

I have had some HORRIBLE dates with guys I met online.  But, I am currently dating someone who I met on a dating site and so far its going quite well.  We have a lot of the same interests and hobbies, our kids are the same age so we know about making time and responsibilities that might interfere with that time.  

I work a lot..and I also don't work with people my own age...and I wouldn't date people I work with...so that makes it really tough to meet someone romantically.  

Online dating is just a new avenue.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 22, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> I have done online dating.  Its just like meeting someone at a bar.  You meet some winners..and some losers.  I think online may be easier to weed thru potential people just because you write out your interests in a profile and someone who has the same interests will email you. Or vice versa.   ITs a good ice breaker so to speak.
> 
> I have had some HORRIBLE dates with guys I met online.  But, I am currently dating someone who I met on a dating site and so far its going quite well.  We have a lot of the same interests and hobbies, our kids are the same age so we know about making time and responsibilities that might interfere with that time.
> 
> ...



I agree Diana.  It's hard for me to meet people because I work from home.  I've never used an online dating site before though.  Normally, I meet people through friends or when I'm out and about.  I don't see how it could be any worse than the club though.


----------



## Diana1180 (Jun 23, 2015)

I love when my friends try to set me up.  Some have been doozies...and I wonder how well my friends really know me lol.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 23, 2015)

I have never used on line dating.  I don't date anymore so it's unlikely that I ever would.   I have known a number of people who met and married someone they met online. It worked out very well.  

Online matching is just a modern day version of the matchmaker.  Some people still use matchmakers.  My landlord and his wife met through a professional matchmaker.  

It's going back in time.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> I love when my friends try to set me up.  Some have been doozies...and I wonder how well my friends really know me lol.



  Tell me about it!


----------



## fbj (Jun 28, 2015)

I miss TELEPHONE DATING


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 28, 2015)

I think you should talk a little bit before a first date, but not too much because you want to save some things for the date so that you have something to talk about.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I think you should talk a little bit before a first date, but not too much because you want to save some things for the date so that you have something to talk about.



Noticing a couple wome here lately my thoughts are along the lines of:

- are they actually single?
- are they happy? will hanging out with me make them happier? 
- am I SO into them I'd break a cardinal rule about not dating people who live in the same building as me? 
- do I just wanna have sex with them, or is it I'm actually interested in them as individuals?

Answering these and other queries I usually talk myself out of things.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 28, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should talk a little bit before a first date, but not too much because you want to save some things for the date so that you have something to talk about.
> ...



I am of the opinion that physical attraction usually comes first, so it is normal if, at first, you just want to have sex.  However, if after being out with the person a few times, you still feel that is the only reason you would be interested in this person, then you should rethink your position.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 28, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should talk a little bit before a first date, but not too much because you want to save some things for the date so that you have something to talk about.
> ...



I can understand how dating someone who lives in such close proximity to you could pose problems if it doesn't work out.  Lol!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ironicly and paradoxically, while I love the whole sex on the first date thing, those relationships are always short-lived and unsatisfying. The ones where we actually dated out n about first were always better-sex and more ultimately satisfying. 

One reason's always been, "if she has sex with me on the first date, does she do that with everybody?" I love sex, and poeple who love sex, but it's still a concern. 

Haven't been with anyone in 2 years now. For me that's normal and usually go 4 or 5 in-between 'flings.' Masturbate fluently so my interest in people isn't usually sexual. It crosses my mind, but not in terms of the desire for sex is so strong I go talk to someone. 

Think I"m just hitting that point in life where I'd rather have non-sexual friends to do other things with than sexual ones that come and go. A steady non-sexual relationship that lasts the rest of my life is much more atractive than yet another short-lived fling.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 28, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Who said anything about sex on the first date?  I said sexual attraction is normal at the beginning.  That is why you would approach a person to begin with, correct?  You don't normally approach people for a date who you aren't attracted to, right?  

Of course that doesn't mean you have to sleep with them right away.  You should get to know them a little bit, I think.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well relationships that begin with sex will only ever be about that. Ones that begin with anything but sex will be more likely a satisfying one where you're friends and enjoy being together in general. Think the problems come when one party thinks things are starting as one thing, while the other party thinks they're starting as the other. Can do them either way, just depends on what you want I suppose.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 28, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



I don't agree.  I think there are plenty of relationships that started off being about sex but progressed into something else after some time.  Also, think about the olden days, when if you were to get a girl pregnant, you had to marry her!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Didn't have to marry her, could take your chances and be quicker on the draw than her male relatives.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 28, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Maybe if you're Clint Eastwood!  Lol!  I think most young men back then were probably intimidated by the mean old daddy!


----------



## fbj (Jun 28, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...




THE ANSWER IS YES


----------



## fbj (Jun 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You would actually FUCK someone on a first date?   NASTY


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 12, 2015)

fbj said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


In my experience, usually there isn't going to be a second date if we don't connect well enough to fuck on the first date.

Generally, people know whether or not they want to fuck each other within seconds of meeting each other for the first time. First impressions matter a lot in human relationships.


----------



## fbj (Jul 12, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I'm not getting naked with anyone I meet for the first time


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

fbj said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



My post has nothing to do with fucking on the first date, you moron.  Also, no one wants to get naked with you so don't worry about it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

Some people are just too stupid to even converse with.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


What do you got against fucking on the first date. Your first date with someone should be something exciting to experience and remember.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Because it's disgusting, that's why.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I disagree.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Well, that's your opinion.  I wouldn't let some strange penis inside of me, I know that much.  They could have STDs or be a wacko or any number of things.  That is why it is always a better idea to get to know at least SOMETHING about a person before you have sex.  The person could have even had sex with someone else an hour ago for all you know.  It's gross.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes, that is my opinion. I would never invite a girl out for a date if I didn't want to fuck her. What would be the point?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


sex is disgusting,, no wonder you get dumped so much...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Why should I care?  I don't really care what you do.  I am giving my opinion, not yours.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Lol.  You just cannot help but behave like a juvenile idiot, can you?  Seriously, most of you are fucked in the head.  That is all.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I've never been skull fucked, how about you? Juvenile for you thinking sex is gross? I wouldn't touch a woman like you, much less spend time and money on.....I bet that makes you happy...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



What in the hell?    I think your juvenile brain is suffering from burn out.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Does the man come around and let the air out of your big head?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Look, I think you are a weirdo who is obsessive and displays very poor self control.  You seem to think you are very funny, like a comedian, but truth be told your humor is that of a 12-year-old child.   The idea of sex with you has never even occurred to me.  You are more than likely fat, old and bald, not to mention you seem like a miserable and hateful human being who has no respect for women in general.  Is that clear enough?    Truth be told, I think most of you who post here (with some exceptions for the sane people) have been skull fucked in some way.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Heh-heh, I lov me some chain pulling...I have all my hair and teeth....fat, I was a weight lifter and jock for many, many years, so my 6'1", 240 pound frame is large and bulky...But I refused to play against people the size of The Fridge in pro ball...
Women,, I have the highest respect for,cause my penis demands it,  if you deserve it....


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


ChrisL, you forgot to include the part where you whip him into submission with a Cat o' nine tails.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


She was too busy gettin' her pretty face into those waded panties...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Ba-ha-ha!


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Well, some of us don't want to waste our time with trolls and assholes.  That's all.  I actually do enjoy having serious discussions and being intellectually stimulated (something you would know NOTHING about).


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


So you want to learn about gyroscopic frequency modules for missile systems?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Sure, why not?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2015)

How good is your Boolean algebraic skills...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> How good is your Boolean algebraic skills...



Terrible.  I have terrible math skills.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

I do have a calculator though!


----------



## fbj (Jul 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...




Well that's good, I was hopig you wasn't NASTY LOL


----------



## fbj (Jul 13, 2015)

Chris is going to let me eat dinner off her ASS in September when she visits Philly  LOL


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2015)

fbj said:


> Chris is going to let me eat dinner off her ASS in September when she visits Philly  LOL


----------



## shadow355 (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Do you think it's easier to find a good match using an on-line dating service?
> Have you ever used one?  How did it work for you?
> What about meeting people on line, like her or on gaming sites/playing live games etc.?
> 
> Or do you think the old fashioned way of meeting people (bars, work, school etc.) is the only way to go?


 
 I would never consider a online dating site. Better and more successful ways to meet the opposite person. It seems to me that meeting someone on a online dating site is a good way to meet someone who will likely change for the worse, or turn evil.

  You are supposed to work at a relationship - no make it easy by going to the computer and saying here I am, walking down the isle 6 months later.

  If it worked out for some of you - then Kudos.

   You relationship and society skills ought to get perfected. Find someone whom you know or are aquained with and ask them out. If it works.....then great. If not......move along and find someone else.


    Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> .....it was on a gaming site.  Been married for 12 years.


 

  Youngster.    


    Shadow 355


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > .....it was on a gaming site.  Been married for 12 years.
> ...


 
Not gaming like HALO, gaming like Spade/Hearts! LOL!  And I married late in life (39) so,....
Ever hear of a site called Mplayer (it's not around anymore...) at least not the original version....


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 7, 2015)

I met my husband on a discussion board.  Neither of us was looking for a relationship.  We had a long distance courtship for a few years.  I will say that meeting someone online and courting forces one to converse where if going out on a date there are other distractions such as sitting together watching a movie. It is a nice time but not conducive to getting to know the other person like a conversation.  We had many great discussions during that time and our "dates" were outside the box but fun.  Personally I would encourage online dating but the problem is that most people are not honest so going to an online dating service often doesn't work out.  Go with your interests and frequent there, pursue your own passions and you will find common interests with those dong the same and go from there


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 7, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Do you think it's easier to find a good match using an on-line dating service?
> Have you ever used one?  How did it work for you?
> What about meeting people on line, like her or on gaming sites/playing live games etc.?
> 
> Or do you think the old fashioned way of meeting people (bars, work, school etc.) is the only way to go?


I "won" a paid year of one of those sites as a gag prize at a class reunion.
Child, there are some hungry chunkies out there.
I met my GF Tinkerbell at a site just like this one, joking around just as we do.
We immediately left that site for good, even before we met IRL.
We phone courted for four months before I went over there and got a hotel, and courted her nice and proper.
For three years it was an 875 mile relationship.
I wore out a brand new truck.


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 7, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I met my husband on a discussion board.  Neither of us was looking for a relationship.  We had a long distance courtship for a few years.  I will say that meeting someone online and courting forces one to converse where if going out on a date there are other distractions such as sitting together watching a movie. It is a nice time but not conducive to getting to know the other person like a conversation.  We had many great discussions during that time and our "dates" were outside the box but fun.  Personally I would encourage online dating but the problem is that most people are not honest so going to an online dating service often doesn't work out.  Go with your interests and frequent there, pursue your own passions and you will find common interests with those dong the same and go from there


Better to meet by accident on a discussion board than on one of those dating sites.

I only got hit on by hungry chunkies.

Of course, I never posted a pic of my myself.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 7, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > I met my husband on a discussion board.  Neither of us was looking for a relationship.  We had a long distance courtship for a few years.  I will say that meeting someone online and courting forces one to converse where if going out on a date there are other distractions such as sitting together watching a movie. It is a nice time but not conducive to getting to know the other person like a conversation.  We had many great discussions during that time and our "dates" were outside the box but fun.  Personally I would encourage online dating but the problem is that most people are not honest so going to an online dating service often doesn't work out.  Go with your interests and frequent there, pursue your own passions and you will find common interests with those dong the same and go from there
> ...


 
Met mine on line too, but playing cards on line...strange days.... of course we have been married for going on 13 years.... so the internet wasn't nearly what it is now......... we met in 1999


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 7, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...


I met mine online in September, went to see her the first time in January.

Put 50,000 miles on my truck, and that was flying about half the time.

She is a gem.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 7, 2015)

My husband didn't know what I looked like for quite sometime.  I thought he liked blondes and stated such to him and his reply was "No I actually am most attracted to redheads with pale skin and green eyes"  At that point I sat stunned.  I had never described myself in any way. That's when I sent him a photo.  I think he was equally surprised


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 7, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> My husband didn't know what I looked like for quite sometime.  I thought he liked blondes and stated such to him and his reply was "No I actually am most attracted to redheads with pale skin and green eyes"  At that point I sat stunned.  I had never described myself in any way. That's when I sent him a photo.  I think he was equally surprised


 
I saw your thread about red-heads but have not checked it out yet....
I always thought Lolita Davidovich was cute


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 7, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> My husband didn't know what I looked like for quite sometime.  I thought he liked blondes and stated such to him and his reply was "No I actually am most attracted to redheads with pale skin and green eyes"  At that point I sat stunned.  I had never described myself in any way. That's when I sent him a photo.  I think he was equally surprised


I had never dated a true blonde.

Mine sent me a selfie she took at 6 am, no makeup, hair undone, etc.

I was hooked, such confidence, and so pretty.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 7, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > My husband didn't know what I looked like for quite sometime.  I thought he liked blondes and stated such to him and his reply was "No I actually am most attracted to redheads with pale skin and green eyes"  At that point I sat stunned.  I had never described myself in any way. That's when I sent him a photo.  I think he was equally surprised
> ...


 
My stories are not quite so innocent... LOL!


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 7, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > My husband didn't know what I looked like for quite sometime.  I thought he liked blondes and stated such to him and his reply was "No I actually am most attracted to redheads with pale skin and green eyes"  At that point I sat stunned.  I had never described myself in any way. That's when I sent him a photo.  I think he was equally surprised
> ...


Never heard of her but yeah that is pretty close to what I think I look like.  Facial shape and features is very close indeed


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 7, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > My husband didn't know what I looked like for quite sometime.  I thought he liked blondes and stated such to him and his reply was "No I actually am most attracted to redheads with pale skin and green eyes"  At that point I sat stunned.  I had never described myself in any way. That's when I sent him a photo.  I think he was equally surprised
> ...


Rarely do I wear make up and my hair does what it does.  It is naturally wavy/curly/unruly lol


----------



## fbj (Aug 7, 2015)

I like CRAIGSLIST


----------

